# Kett Panel Saw



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.toolfetch.com/ProductView.aspx?pn=ksv-434

Our resto company uses these to quickly remove drywall without kicking up dust. 

I'm thinking I would need at least 20' of hose to be able to use one for ceilings. Anyone have one of these?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That is pretty sweet. I would not mind getting one of them. Would make many home owners happy.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> That is pretty sweet. I would not mind getting one of them. Would make many home owners happy.


That's a neat saw, certainly has it's uses I'm sure. But I don't think I would want to be under the ceiling when using it. I can just see some stupid user cutting beyond e.g. a leak area. The ceiling in the wet area is no longer attached securely because of being wet. All of a sudden you could have it on your head. On a wall the weight probably would still be supported. Not so on a ceiling.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that's cool. I was thinking of picking up one of these for the same use. you could just fab up a way to hook a shop vac hose to it with zip ties or tape or whatever and it'd do the job. 


















Paul


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> that's cool. I was thinking of picking up one of these for the same use. you could just fab up a way to hook a shop vac hose to it with zip ties or tape or whatever and it'd do the job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::yes: Thats what i've done. works great. but i think i'm gona rethiniker this one!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, the "custom" Makita set-up doesn't have the big baller status of the one JK949 posted but I'm thinking it'd work just as well. Plus, if you had a cordless shop vac you wouldn't need any power to cut nice clean holes in walls. Might look a little funny with a huge ball of duct take all over your saw at first but after a few design improvements I'm thining it'd be cool. 







Paul


----------

